
New York must pay Uber/Lyft drivers unemployment benefits - donsupreme
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-drivers-new-york-must-be-paid-unemployment-judge-2020-7
======
60secz
Uber's business model is outsourcing externalities. Having to classify
contractors as employees undermines their ability to be profitable. If they
were focused on profitability over growth, they should pull out of all markets
which classify drivers as employees.

